

YuFu: The Stylus Perfected. Pressure Sensitive Fine Tip - footpath
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jonatherton/yufu-the-stylus-perfected-pressure-sensitive-fine

======
footpath
Just some notes:

\- The Pro version excites me much more than Pencil by Fiftythree, discussed
here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6761297](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6761297),
because it provides pressure sensitivity and a fine tip, both of which Pencil
lacks;

\- It's touted to contain over 4000 levels of pressure recognition, while the
most advanced version of Wacom tablets only has 2048 levels
([http://www.wacom.com/en/us/creative/cintiq-22-hd-
touch);](http://www.wacom.com/en/us/creative/cintiq-22-hd-touch\);)

\- It's also got tilt recognition, which I believe is also a first among iPad
styli.

